# The Coliseum!!!!!!!!



## pimpdaddycoolz (Sep 6, 2008)

Anyone tried it? or i mean OWN one? or KNOW someone that owns one? or something similar to it, such as the "Amazing Ecosystem" or the "Gi Grow Mega System"?

I was thinkin about ordering the "amazing ecosystem" before i start my new crop. Im lookin for the long haul ya know? sumthin quick and on a larger scale for fellow Prop 215 patients that i know. 

I was curious how well they work?

I read something about producing 6 LBS every 3 months. I know a lot of you guys talk about how this community is not for DRUG DEALERS or what not, but it's not illegal under my circumstances. My cousin has lupus and goes through chemotherapy and i have a few other friends/ family members that are patients as well. just an update if your curious why i want to go so big....

But thanks any info on ANY of the systems would be great!!!!


----------



## LowRider (Sep 7, 2008)

don't see it as a big producer.  you would have to keep them small or maybe use an auto flowering mj.  lighting would need to be suspended inside as well to reach the lower parts of the unit.  this would be great for herbs but i don't see it good for MJ


----------



## Funkfarmer (Sep 7, 2008)

Whats up pimpdaddy, there is an article all about those couple systems in Augusts High times, interesting read.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 7, 2008)

pimpdaddycoolz said:
			
		

> Anyone tried it? or i mean OWN one? or KNOW someone that owns one? or something similar to it, such as the "Amazing Ecosystem" or the "Gi Grow Mega System"?
> 
> I was thinkin about ordering the "amazing ecosystem" before i start my new crop. Im lookin for the long haul ya know? sumthin quick and on a larger scale for fellow Prop 215 patients that i know.
> 
> ...



...6 LBS every 3 months...Wow, you have WAY more friends than I have...

My thoughts on these fancier, produce more systems is a little cynical.  If these worked and produced like they said, everyone would be using this method to grow.  I would imagine that virtually every growing method under the sun has been tried to increase production.  While there are advanced methods that can help--topping, fimming, supercropping, etc--I don't think that there is any one method or system that can be deemed far superior.  In addition, even if you live in a state where medical marijuana is legal, there is still a restriction on the number of plants you can grow--140-200 plants are a lot of plants.


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 7, 2008)

OK, my 2 cents on this. I saw an AMAZING thing, I wish I could have took some pics.

This cat had 2 plants. Vegged them to about 6 foot 6". Put them in a TALL flower room.  He tied th plants up from the ceiling and hung 3-600 watt hps vertically in the middle of the two plants. So, one near the bottom,middle and top of the plants.
This caused the plant to "push" it's growth to twords the light , which in turn he would secure the branches to the ceiling, thus creating a Coliseum effect.

He pulled over 4 lbs of SUPER dank. (Hindu Kush). It was by far the best yeilding set-up with minimal plants I have ever seen.


----------



## andy52 (Sep 7, 2008)

sounds commercial to me,jmo
if i could grow 4 lbs of good smoke from one plant that would solve all myroblems.i would only have to grow 2 plants a year.sounds good norcalhal.hope to hear more about this


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 7, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> sounds commercial to me,jmo
> if i could grow 4 lbs of good smoke from one plant that would solve all myroblems.i would only have to grow 2 plants a year.sounds good norcalhal.hope to hear more about this



While 4 lbs of dank is a lot of dank, when I figured this out, it comes to just slightly under 1 gram per watt of light.  That is not a yield that I get, but I think there are several here that get that kind of yield.  

I find vertical lighting very intriguing--it gives you the advantage of being able to use all 360 degrees of light.  Simply being able to use virtually all of your light should certainly make for a better yield.


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 9, 2008)

I wish I could get some pics for u all 

Andy, 3-600's is far from a commercial grow. At least where I am at, you have to get over 8kwatts to even get pro status. And that is still small in comparison to others.

HempGoddess, I hear ya, He has told me of harvests bigger then that with his method. The WHOLE plant,top to bottom is all HUGE colas. The light penetrates the whole plant. He also uses DWC as the medium.

For myself, it would entail changing too many things with a successful system that I run. Plus, veggin' girls to 6'6' requires lots of skill.


----------



## andy52 (Sep 9, 2008)

sounds intriging to me.i've always thought about hanging some lights on the sides and the middle.but someone tole me it was futile.doesn't sound very futile to me now.good post norcalhal.i would sure love to see that myself.always something new to think about.but there is no way i could grow a plant that tall.unless i cut the floor out of my basement ceiling,lol


----------



## pimpdaddycoolz (Sep 10, 2008)

your right, 140 - 200 plants is a lot hemp goddess but my intentions were the legal limit of 100 in sonoma county and vegging for a while. Your correct, it is a commercial type of grow, but 1 grow would last my friends/family and i all year on 6 pounds. selling to them would get my money back and be a quick and easy set up, correct? anyways!!!! ill have to do a little more research on it, and thanks for advice! 

And also hemp goddess, not everyone can afford $6000 or better per grow...

In reality, it cost nearly $4500 for the system, a grand for clones, $250 a month on electricity (in my case with my canister fan running as well on 12/12), and other necesities such as nutrients, quite possibbly pesticides/fungicides, etc. Not to mention, on top of that $250 for running two 600 watts and the fan, i would also be running the pump for the hydro system, and only god knows how much that would cost. 

So i honestly DONT think that everyone would be using this method if it worked, no. its an expensive set up. But if 6 pounds was the possibility, id for sure try it. Considering i charge my family/friends 200 an oz (and lets be honest, who does that? no one in california, atleast not for some dank. and not to sound cocky, but i've always grown some high grade cannabis. Club price... minimum of 300 an oz) for reimbursement for my costs. Not only would i get my money back on that first grow, but i would be set for atleast 2 more grows. at the very least. With that, i can sell to the cannabis clubs which is the only way they obtain their weed, through growers. Im a full time student as well. Im taking 20 units and its hard enough with that, and taking care of my family, and having a job. i could put myself through school and do something beneficial for myself and others....

Just my emphasis on your reply...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 10, 2008)

pimpdaddycoolz said:
			
		

> your right, 140 - 200 plants is a lot hemp goddess but my intentions were the legal limit of 100 in sonoma county and vegging for a while. Your correct, it is a commercial type of grow, but 1 grow would last my friends/family and i all year on 6 pounds. selling to them would get my money back and be a quick and easy set up, correct? anyways!!!! ill have to do a little more research on it, and thanks for advice!
> 
> And also hemp goddess, not everyone can afford $6000 or better per grow...
> 
> ...



"...And also hemp goddess, not everyone can afford $6000 or better per grow..."  What in the world does this mean?  If you are growing for personal use, you can set a grow up for a fraction of that. 

And, well, I have to say that, in my book, anyone that sells to their family and friends for 200 MINIMUM an oz, a MINIMUM of $300 to sick people...well that is commercial growing.  

I at one time went to college, worked full time, and had a family to take care of too.  It was tough, but way doable.  

I'm sorry, but IMO $300+ per oz represents a rather large profit...a commercial grow.


----------



## King Bud (Sep 10, 2008)

> Anyone tried it?


Sylas uses one of those.. it MUST be worth it!


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 11, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> "
> 
> I'm sorry, but IMO $300+ per oz represents a rather large profit...a commercial grow.


 
Not really young lady. A little steep, but not by much. Much respect to you also Hemp Goddess.

Alot of MMJ patients sell thier extra to clubs out here in cali. If I hit it big, I might take a lb to the clubs and the average wholesale price for top quality is $250 an oz. The price goes down from there for lesser quality.
The clubs sell top quality for a MINIMUM of $350 an oz, and 50-70 an eigth. 
A little story. I just took a good friend to get his Rec from the Doc. We went to a few clubs to show him the deal. I found some stuff called Sour Push, super dank and total head smoke. I paid $262 for a half oz. No breaks. Straight $60 an eigth plus California state tax which brings it to $65.25 an eigth. The grower only got his $4,000 a lb for it.
Now, who should make the money? The Club or the grower? I can quarentee that if I sold a top quality lb for say, $150 an oz, the clubs would still sell it for$55-60 an eigth. 
So, imho, $200 an oz for dank is pretty fair.

How can I say this....

Everyone and thier brother has at least 1000kw rocking. Alot of folks run 2-4000w as an average set-up out here. On a good click, you can harvest quite a bit. These are average grows out here in cali, rather small.

Commercial grows are entirely different. We are talking a minimum of 20,000w up to 60,000w. Hundreds of plants and thousands of clones.
Thats commercial.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 11, 2008)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Not really young lady. A little steep, but not by much. Much respect to you also Hemp Goddess.
> 
> Alot of MMJ patients sell thier extra to clubs out here in cali. If I hit it big, I might take a lb to the clubs and the average wholesale price for top quality is $250 an oz. The price goes down from there for lesser quality.
> The clubs sell top quality for a MINIMUM of $350 an oz, and 50-70 an eigth.
> ...



I guess that you and I just have a different definition of "commercial" growing.  Regardless of what the market is or what the market will bear, if you are selling a commodity at a large mark up, you are a commercial enterprise.  `

I don't really think the size of operation matters--it is the desire to make a large profit that makes it a commercial enterprise.  The little tiny mom and pop convenience store is a commercial enterprise just a Wal-Mart is.

Just my .02

:48:


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 11, 2008)

Great retort. As I have said, much respect.

Over my years of growing, I have got better and better. My yields have also improved. And believe me, I spread the love all the time. I "barter" alot of extra to various folks. Like my Butcher for instance, gotta love a stoner butcher!! Too bad I am going to die from colon cancer for all the red meat I eat! lol.

I guess the definition of large profit is at question here also. 
The Attorny General here in Cali just relesed the State Guidlines for MMJ last week. It states that you can sell your excess herb to the clubs to compensate your time and costs of the grow. What is out time worth?

Now, you have to understand, I am not out to make $$, I am fortunate and $$ is not a big factor for me. I make good $$ at my real job (tech guy).
BUT, I am not willing to let my extra go to a club who in turn is going to triple thier investment. I am going after what is deemed "fair".


----------



## massproducer (Sep 11, 2008)

I understand what both of you are saying and where you are both coming from.  I have to admit that the clubs seem to not really be helping sick people as the sickist people who need the meds the most would be unable to afford it.

Is it not possible to strike a deal with the clubs in which you sell them oz's at a highly discounted price, but they in turn must pass along the same savings.  

MJ in general in Cali really seems to have become a cash crop, I mean it is a cash crop everywhere, but it seems that like other commerical products, it is the demand that sets the price as opposed to the actual cost of production, kind of like crude oil.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 11, 2008)

massproducer said:
			
		

> I understand what both of you are saying and where you are both coming from.  I have to admit that the clubs seem to not really be helping sick people as the sickist people who need the meds the most would be unable to afford it.
> 
> Is it not possible to strike a deal with the clubs in which you sell them oz's at a highly discounted price, but they in turn must pass along the same savings.
> 
> MJ in general in Cali really seems to have become a cash crop, I mean it is a cash crop everywhere, but it seems that like other commerical products, it is the demand that sets the price as opposed to the actual cost of production, kind of like crude oil.



I agree.  And growers should certainly make more than the "middle man"--the clubs.  I guess that I don't know why this should be different than other commodities.  Prices are set by supply and demand--that is just the way it is.  The farmers don't get squat for their crops, but by the time their products hit the store shelves, someone has made some money.

Six lbs is 96 ozs--96 ozs @ $250/oz=$24000.  One person can do this 4+ times a year for minimal operation costs after the initial purchase of equipment.  That just seems like a lot of money to me...


----------



## CasualGrower (Sep 11, 2008)

I live a long way from Cali..... Sounds to me like they basically took the guy off the street corner and gave him a storefront..... $300 bones an ounce to a medical patient, that almost sounds like Big Pharma...Another good intention gone to pot... so to speak heh.


----------



## lyfr (Sep 11, 2008)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Everyone and thier brother has at least 1000kw rocking. Alot of folks run 2-4000w as an average set-up out here. On a good click, you can harvest quite a bit. These are average grows out here in cali, rather small.
> 
> Commercial grows are entirely different. We are talking a minimum of 20,000w up to 60,000w. Hundreds of plants and thousands of clones.
> Thats commercial.


silly me...i was worried about one 400 and a few extra plants


----------



## pimpdaddycoolz (Sep 12, 2008)

regardless, I didnt really ask for your opinion on whether or not its gonna be a commercial grow... i asked if anyone has used the coliseum. And your reply should have been somewhere along the lines of "No.... Or yes!" 

You think the clubs are gonna give MEE anything for my buds? NO! they make the profit. I grow for them. either way, people need their meds and its a shame how much a person has to pay for it. Im not going to supply to how ever many people need it, thats not my job. I decided that my investments help people who are going to need it in any case. 

Just as an example... the nearest club to my city is well over an hour away.... One's just opened up in my city and $25 and eighth doesnt sound bad to me. But when i walk in there and i only see and oz, its kinda shameful. No one can buy much here cuz there are no suppliers, but there are plenty of people who need it.


AND BOO HOO! you had to work and go to school and deal with family... Sucks huh???? 


back on topic, thank you everyone for the advice! I really appriciate it. But due to my aunt! who is a crack head (literally) and her having a baby, i cant obtain it anyways. New family addition and she's doin her own thing. But im not willing to jeopardise my niece for something like that. Its been a long time comming!


----------



## pimpdaddycoolz (Sep 12, 2008)

ohhh and that last message was for hemp goddess in case anyone else thought i was bein a little off balance with that. I wasnt intending for anyone else to take it offensive.



you know what? people gotta make their money tho.... Its human nature to want more and better things. 

Dont get me wrong, its a bad thing people gotta get charged like that.... BUT!!!!! if you were to buy it out on the streets, u would be payin more then if you go to the club. My homeboys have sold oz's for $5-600 and its around 300 at the club. call it scheming, but to me, it sounds like a better deal then taking the risk of injury, robbery, law enforcement, and still payin 2/3 of what you might get it for on the streets. thats just me....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 12, 2008)

Site Rules:

9. The sale of marijuana or the discussion of sales is not allowed here.


----------



## lyfr (Sep 12, 2008)

The Hemp GoddessWhile there are advanced methods that can help--topping said:
			
		

> i could not agree more...no magic method.  IMO any reasonable method done with care and understanding will produce good results.
> with that said my method/s are the best


----------



## Tater (Sep 12, 2008)

Liar mine are I got proof.  Do you have a certificate stating "Best grower ever for the year infinity" on your wall cause I do.  

Oh and pimpdaddycoolz (nice nick) where do you get your power from?  Are you burning money to fuel your steam generator?  Seriously, 250 dollars a month for two 600 watt lights?  If you are flowering they are only running 12 hours a day.  I pay 11 cents a kWh so it would cost me 52 dollars (give or take depending on how many days are in the month).  

Math doesn't lie but apparently you do.


----------



## pimpdaddycoolz (Sep 12, 2008)

HAHAHAH seems like you dont wanna keep goin hemp goddess? but okay, im sensing a little hostility from you and tater. It didnt have to end up like this, i just asked a simple qusetion.....

And it is $250 a month tater, and your assumption of me being a liar is quite a bit hostile as well! JEESUUS! hahaha My records from previous months show approximately $300 and when i have my lights running, and my fan running, i have a bill of appr. $550. 4 months later when my lights are no longer in use, its back down to $300. where i live, we have one power company and we pay out of the *** for electricity.

Dont get me wrong i sat there and argued and argues with my mom on the electricity bills. The math might not lie, but niether do the bills homeboy!

and what is it to you whether i pay $250 a month or not? you act like its a physical impossibility of some sorts???


----------



## pimpdaddycoolz (Sep 12, 2008)

again, all i was asking about was the coliseum, i dont understand how your opinions on my growing techniques have anything to do with the question. 

Isnt this supposed to be a "safe environment" for growers?

Its just a simple question. Coliseum or not??? can we get back on topic? should we delete the post?

Im not tryin to get hostile myself, i just wanted an answer.


----------



## pimpdaddycoolz (Sep 12, 2008)

and like you guys said, i dont believe that there is a superior method neccesarily.  but its more like a sea of green type pf thing with 2 might bulbs. Im assuming, like you said, if i use that method under two regularly set up 600 watt ballast, i could get 6 lbs out of it. Im just assuming that if i had 360 degrees of light usage, on two bulbs, that my grow area would increase exponentially. to me, thats what the system seems to be about. no reflective hoods, just 360 degreees of growth.

It just seems like if i could take my hoods out of the equation i have now, and grow the same number of plants on top, and on the sides, that it would resemble the coliseum would it not?


----------



## Tater (Sep 12, 2008)

http://www.eia.doe.gov/cneaf/electricity/epm/table5_6_b.html
Average price of electricity in California for 2008 up until April was 13.92 cents per killowatt hour.

So if you do the math on that it comes to drum roll please........ $33.32 per month per 600 watt light at a 12/12 schedule.  So two 600 watts would cost..... tada $66.64 per month.  So for your lights to be costing you 250 a month you would need to be running 8 600 watt lights at 12/12.  So either you are running much more lights than you said you are (which would make you a liar) OR your electricity bills are not that high (which would make you a liar) OR your electricity bills are that high but the power draw is coming from somewhere else (which would make you uninformed about your own situation).

As far as me being hostile, not at all I just call em like I see em.  And anyone that comes in here wanting to grow 6lbs of dope a cycle and claiming not to be a drug dealer is usually a doctor no wait that not it.  They are usually a drug dealer.  Its like that old saying, if it looks like a duck, sounds like a duck and walks like a duck its probably a duck.

This was the clincher though:


> Your correct, it is a commercial type of grow, but 1 grow would last my friends/family and i all year on 6 pounds. selling to them would get my money back and be a quick and easy set up, correct?



You admit to being a drug dealer after telling everyone you aren't a drug dealer.  How does that make sense?  Nobody does all that work for one indoor grow, if they wanted just 6 lbs over that entire year for you and your family why not spread it out and do it over multiple grows throughout the year?  Maybe because you are a drug dealer?


----------



## pimpdaddycoolz (Sep 12, 2008)

okay, you can call me a drug dealer. thats fine, i sell WEED all day long, does it matter to you?

The difference between me and a DRUG DEALER, in my opinion.... A drug dealer doesnt mind the harm he does to people when selling illegal substances. I look at my scenerio as more of a CANNABIS CLUB... I sell to people (FAMILY AND FRIENDS) who have their medical cards. i dont stand on a corner sellin crystals and Heroine. what im doing isnt illegal, so no I DONT CONSIDER MYSELF A DRUG DEALER. and if you consider marijuana a DRUG, then why are you here? why are any of us here? 

Personally i dont see it as a drug.

And again i dont care what you think about my wattage use, i dont understand why its a big deal? your makin me look like a liar because my bill raises $250 a month? is it your bill? no... its not. so why do you care. i seriously dont see why you care? im baffeled? thats just me, its a big *** deal to you... OKAY DUDE! be cool.

HAHHA and 13 cents? no! were paying 23 cents per kilowatt hour. i dont know where in california that is, but i wish i lived there!!!!

but again, why are you goin through all the hassell? you can do the math and make me look like a liar if youd like, i dont know any of you personally anyways so it doesnt get to me...

I do find it funny how your attacking me for NO reason. Like seriously, thats not what this is about.


Im also taking it were not going to get back on subject of the coliseum... So thanks for those of you who did answer my question. 

and no disrespect to you tater, it was just that i was asking about the coliseum and not for you to talk about what i do or what i pay for that matter?


----------



## Tater (Sep 12, 2008)

Its an open forum my friend what I choose to comment on is up to me.


----------



## pimpdaddycoolz (Sep 12, 2008)

i do take that back... it is a PRESCRIPTION DRUG, but not an ILLEGAL substance by california law. Im native american and i grew up with people who thought it wasnt a drug. The indian people discovered marijuana long before white people stepped on this country. Its a "drug" because of 18th/19th century politics. to be honest, I see alcohol as more of a drug then i would marijuana.... thats just me?


----------



## pimpdaddycoolz (Sep 12, 2008)

your right dude, thats true, But im not askin you to be hostile. Ill be honest, you are makin me a little angry. But it dont FAZE me, u have your opinions and think as you shall. Thanks for your comments, CALL IT LIKE YOU SEE IT, thats all gravy with me. it dont matter what you think anyways. none of what you think is important.


----------



## Tater (Sep 12, 2008)

Wrong its a drug because it contains THC and other cannabinoids..  Anything that alters the mind or function of the body can be considered a drug.  If nothing that I think is important why are you upset?


----------



## pimpdaddycoolz (Sep 12, 2008)

hahahaha good point. to be honest, if i knew you i think id be hella funny! i could argue with you all day.

but im not trippin off of it anymore, and i guess you can call it a drug, again i dont see it as one. In my culture, we were brought up not to look at it that way. And i am DEAD serious about my electricity rising that high, dont ask me how it happens? maybe as you said, i am disinformed, but when i looked at the two electricity bills, those were the prices. I dont have any reason to lie about my electricity bill. i honestly would be HAPPY paying $36 a month, that would amaze me!

And i do care about your opinion in question... on the coliseum that is.  

and if im considered a drug dealer thats fine, but under law, im not considered that of one. Its all taxed when i sell it to the club. They pay state taxes.


----------



## Tater (Sep 12, 2008)

Why did you have to get all rational, this isn't fun anymore.


----------



## pimpdaddycoolz (Sep 12, 2008)

you got just as rational as i did!!!!!! dude i was just askin about the coliseum....


ANYWAYS! im sorry for getting a bit to hostile toword you and hemp goddess. I honestly dont believe im doing anything wrong, thats not my intention. anyways hope we can be cool dude! And i never meant for it to be fun, you had your arguements, and of course i had mine...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 12, 2008)

pimpdaddycoolz said:
			
		

> you got just as rational as i did!!!!!! dude i was just askin about the coliseum....
> 
> 
> ANYWAYS! im sorry for getting a bit to hostile toword you and hemp goddess. I honestly dont believe im doing anything wrong, thats not my intention. anyways hope we can be cool dude! And i never meant for it to be fun, you had your arguements, and of course i had mine...



Hey, we are cool.  And it was actually NorCalHal and I sparring back and forth (trying to decide on a definition for "commercial") more than you and I.  

One of the things I like about this forum is that (at least IMO) it is meant more for the smaller grower who basically grows for personal use, not personal gain.

And, hey, we should try to make everything fun.
                                  :48:


----------



## massproducer (Sep 12, 2008)

pimpdaddycoolz said:
			
		

> and like you guys said, i dont believe that there is a superior method neccesarily. but its more like a sea of green type pf thing with 2 might bulbs. Im assuming, like you said, if i use that method under two regularly set up 600 watt ballast, i could get 6 lbs out of it. Im just assuming that if i had 360 degrees of light usage, on two bulbs, that my grow area would increase exponentially. to me, thats what the system seems to be about. no reflective hoods, just 360 degreees of growth.
> 
> It just seems like if i could take my hoods out of the equation i have now, and grow the same number of plants on top, and on the sides, that it would resemble the coliseum would it not?


 

I can tell you for sure that you are not able to pull 6 pounds from 2- 600's, no matter what method you use.

With the coliseum, it is designed to grow leafy plants such as lettice, when they say that you will harvest 6lbs potentially, they are talking about 6 pounds of fresh lettice, remeber you do not dry leaf veggies that you would be growing in this unit.  With MJ you are going to loose around 70% of the wet weight because of drying.  So even if you got 6 pounds in total of stem, leaf and buds you are looking at an actual harvest of about 85% lower weight, for a total of around 400 grams dry, and that would be if you were actually pulling 6lbs of gross weight.

You are a lot better off just setting up a Scrog, because IMO, that will harvest more then a coliseum as a coliseum is not designed for growing cannabis.


----------



## Tater (Sep 13, 2008)

Well there you go, nice post Mass.


----------



## pimpdaddycoolz (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks mass producer!

But i was reading it out of the current issue of weed world... (issue number 76)

(and also just to clarify right now im not trying to argue with you!!!! hahaha)


But it had a grow journal from a guy that used something similar called the "Pi-rack". he claimed to have pulled 2.12 kg on his second grow (about 4.7) lbs of dry weight. He claims thats after being dried and cured. he also said "The store owners who sold me the set up say its easy to pull 3 kg from the set up, but i havn't been able to hit that goal yet"

Thats where i got the idea from.... Thats why i was curious as to whether or not anyone had GOOD success with it ya know?


again ive had some arguements break out in this post and im NOT in anyway trying to argue... I was just curious as to whether or not his claims were possible? 

i cant get to the website, i was trying to see if i could pull up the article...


----------



## pimpdaddycoolz (Sep 13, 2008)

And ohhh yeah! im not saying your wrong either!!!!!! your probably right because 6 lbs sounds like an awful lot! but i was just reading it and wondering if it was possible or not ya know?


----------



## massproducer (Sep 13, 2008)

No arguements here bro...lol, even tho i am the most confrontational member...no seriously, LMAO

I guess claims are kind of like opinions to me... Everyone makes them just some are more outragous then others.  When I look at yield, I try to imagine ideal conditions, so I take the size of the system and number of plants out of the equation.  That leaves light... In a truly efficient garden, and in ideal conditions your only limiting factor is light.  An experienced MJ gardener can pull 1g/ watt of light used, and exceptional grower can pull 1.5g / watt, at 1.5g / watt = 1800 grams or 4 pounds @ 450.  That is an exceptional gardener with a very efficient setup.  For your first few years of growing if you could pass the 1g / watt mark, that would be a major development, because this is not easy, wheather growing monsters, or having countless sog clones, because in the end it doesn't matter as long as it is efficient, how you achieve this efficiency is part of the fun of growing, but to truly achieve a measurable level of efficiency it takes time to understand your system and the general botony of the MJ plant.  That doesn't mean that you need to become a registered botonist, it more means you have to understand the general and specific growth traits of our beloved plant.  You have to understand what stresses the plants and the effect it has.  

Basically what I am saying is that yield is more about light and the growers personal tilt then having the greatest equiptment, and it is somewhat unrealistic to expect to buy an expensive system and think to get exceptional yields while you are learning to grow.  

I would honestly recommend you to just start slow and set up a homemade hydroponic system, or just get some soil or a soil-less mix a good light, a few fans and some nutes and get a few harvests under your belt, then you can make a more educated decision onn if you think this will work well for you in your situation.

I would take anything that someone that's trying to sell me, with a grain of salt, simply because they are trying to sell me a very expensive unit.  It is kind of like asking a Coka-cola rep, "whats better coke or pepsi", regardless of their personal reflections, It is in their best interest to say their company, because they want you to buy more coke.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 14, 2008)

:yeahthat: 

Good post MP.  I think that the light thing is something that many of those just starting out don't understand--it is watts (and experience) not number of plants that will determine your yield.  And no matter how good you are and how optimum your growing conditions are, there is a limit to how much you can get with x watts of light.  However, I don't know what that number is.  I haven't ever heard of anyone pulling a gram and a half per watt.  I am impressed with 1 g per watt.

"...lol, even tho i am the most confrontational member..."  LMAO--I figure that I have to be right up there. too.


----------



## pimpdaddycoolz (Sep 14, 2008)

Yeah thats understandable... Again! it does seem to be ... maybe over the top???

But yeah Ive been running in soil for the past 3 years now. I have 2 600 hps air cooled and a fan. I've been using foxfarm soil and humboldt countys own along with cutting edge solutions and i think my last grow pulled about .5 g a watt. I still have a lot of work ahead of me to match up with something like that! hahaha Im thinkin about moving into the hydro set up as you suggested tho! ill probably start myself up on a 12 site. Thanks for the suggestions! i got pictures for eeryone to see of my current babys! Ill post them up under the outdoor forum a little later! thanks guys! i appriciate it!


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 14, 2008)

pimpdaddycoolz said:
			
		

> The indian people discovered marijuana long before white people stepped on this country. quote]
> 
> MJ is not native to North America.
> 
> Wow, I leave for Tahoe for a few daze and this thread goes crazy.


----------



## pimpdaddycoolz (Sep 26, 2008)

Sorry to bring up the subject again but i was lookin in high times, the issue with..... whats her name on the front. the porn star.... ummmm TERA PATRICK!! But back to the point... Im seeing two coliseums with the statement "HOW TO PULL SUCH HOLY YIELDS AS 20 POUNDS" and this is an actual article not an advertisement.

Just thought you guys might wanna check it out...

http://hightimes.com/grow/nico/4413


again no arguements!


----------



## King Bud (Sep 26, 2008)

> i was lookin in high times


I wouldn't expect to gather worthy information from a website (or magazine or whatever) that advertises "legal buds", with lots of naked ladies floating around. They're obviously (atleast partially) in it for $$$.

No offense or anything 

I would comment on the article, but I have to buy the magazine to read it all.


----------



## pimpdaddycoolz (Sep 26, 2008)

they are in it for me, but again, like i said, its an article. they dont post articles about legal buds, their ADVERTISEMENTS. every magazine has some. Thats like saying SPORTS ILLUSTRATED isnt a real good magazine to get info from because they put women on the cover as well as advertise.... whatever they do advertise. No offense to you.

But high times is a pretty good informative magazine, even whats his name, i believe George Cervantes? the guy who wrote the marijuana bible said that one of his favorite web sites for information is, none other then, hightimes.com

But i was just sayin that i thought it was a pretty good article relating to the subject at hand.


----------



## Funkfarmer (Sep 27, 2008)

smoky anda bandit said:
			
		

> Whats up pimpdaddy, there is an article all about those couple systems in Augusts High times, interesting read.


 Thats what i told you back on sept. 7 pimpdaddy.


----------



## pimpdaddycoolz (Sep 27, 2008)

ohhh man!!!!!! hahaha my bad! i must have gone right by your reply! im sorry !!!! But yeah! it was a good read! it was exactly what i was looking for! Thanks!


----------

